# Adipositivity-



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 18, 2007)

Using our own adipose fat to advance the concept of beauty.

www.adipositivity.com

It even has a few shots of moi. Enjoy!


----------



## kr7 (Jun 18, 2007)

I absolutely love the photography here. Composition is sublime. Gorgeous work!

Chris


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 18, 2007)

That was a very nice. The ladies.... *Snickers*... Oh the effervesce...:wubu: 
Thanks for the link, and thanks for uhhh.... modeling? :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Ms J, they're GREAT, hahaha!, which ones are you? Being a dirty
old man like I am, I'm curious.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jun 18, 2007)

I emailed Boteroesque Babe as to what the theme music should be...


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 18, 2007)

Which pics are mine? Well, I'll leave that to your imagination.


----------



## imfree (Jun 18, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Which pics are mine? Well, I'll leave that to your imagination.



I was afraid you'd write that. I have a wickedly WILD imagination!LOL
HUGGZZ to ya', anyway, I love your wit and sense of humor.


----------



## loves2laugh (Jun 18, 2007)

you know what i love about looking at pictures like these- i grew up my whole life with the belief that fat was ugly, you see thin women with what was taught as perfectly beautiful bodies and if you didnt look like them- you just werent beautiful. i look at these pictures, not in any sexual context, but when i see them i think- these bodies aren't ugly. im not ugly, and i gain just a little more confidence. 
its a nice feeling.


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 18, 2007)

What amazing and beautiful photographs!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 18, 2007)

I recognize some of those asses, bellies, and boobs!


----------



## furious styles (Jun 18, 2007)

cool idea, and stellar snapshottery


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh, I love it! Thanks for sharing this Ms. J! That made my day complete.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 18, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I recognize some of those asses, bellies, and boobs!



Me too! And the STOCKINGS! 

Oh my but I miss me some Boteroesque Babe. SYAFADD has never been the same.

These are great photos and such a wonderful project idea. I want a print of project page to hang on my wall (_please??). _

Congrats to all involved!


----------



## pudgy (Jun 19, 2007)

Beautiful stuff going on! Hurray for size acceptance! And hurray for that which is apidose!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 19, 2007)

rrrrrrrrrrAWKS!


----------



## wistful (Jun 19, 2007)

Thank-you so much for posting this!! It's sublime! **goes to bookmark it and hopes that it continues to be updated** Congrats to everyone who had a hand (or other body part) involved in making this site happen.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 19, 2007)

Isn't it glorious?? I love it!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 19, 2007)

Gorgeous photos!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 20, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful photography and elegantly designed website!

Stan


----------



## FEast (Jun 25, 2007)

Look at the great site created by our own BoBabe! Is it cool, or what? I think it's absofrickin' fantastic! What a wonderful idea, and _so_ classy, uplifting, size positive, artistic, and tons of other affirmative adjectives!

How anyone could look at these photos and not find the curvaceous softeness beautiful is beyond me. I'll bet you can figure out to whom some of those luscious bodies belong. Enjoy!~Bountifully, Fuchsia 

View attachment Copy of ADIPOSITIVITY.jpg


----------



## elle camino (Jun 25, 2007)

1. i love this!
2. i miss bobabe!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow, that's brilliant. Amazing photography, beautiful, classy site. 

Go BoBabe! (and come back, dammit).


----------



## T_Devil (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow! It's beautiful!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 25, 2007)

Going to merge this with the thread already started


----------



## FEast (Jun 25, 2007)

Oops! I didn't realize there was already a thread about this fabulous site. Thanks, SVS!

Ah, well, you can never get too much of a good thing, right?


----------



## pani (Jan 19, 2008)

If only I had come across this site before Christmas. So many loving relatives I would have loved to share the holiday cards with! Can't wait to buy the t-shirt though. I will have to be satisfied with raising eyebrows this summer till next holiday season! Beautiful pics, beautiful bodies!!!!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

hi all,

 just wanted to refresh this amazingly refreshing thread... 

 if you haven't seen the FANTASTIC work of Ms. Substantia Jones 
 (aka boteroesquebabe, bobabe), I HIGHLY recommend it!!!!

 if you haven't visited the site in awhile, take a gander at it....

 if you are a regular, keep checking it out...

 while you are there, you can play "where's aris?!??!!"

 ladies, if you are in the NYC metro area and want to see yourself in a whole new 
 light as an "ADIPOSER" - an adipositivity model -
 your mayor is HAPPY TO HELP MAKE THIS HAPPEN!!!!

ENJOY!

http://www.adipositivity.com
the big apple has spoken...
::exeunt:: :bow:​


----------



## imfree (Jul 3, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Using our own adipose fat to advance the concept of beauty.
> 
> www.adipositivity.com
> 
> It even has a few shots of moi. Enjoy!



Adipositivity, what a great word! Nice pictures, too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 3, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> while you are there, you can play "where's aris?!??!!"



I love the site, I love BB, and I love your wings 




...and cute tush


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

SoVerySoft said:


> I love the site, I love BB, and I love your wings



you must spread some rep around before giving it to SVS again... ::sigh::

you like my tush! you really like my tush!!!!! :wubu:

love. my. randi.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 3, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> you must spread some rep around before giving it to SVS again... ::sigh::
> 
> you like my tush! you really like my tush!!!!! :wubu:
> 
> love. my. randi.



And another thing. Those are some shapely gams!!


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jul 3, 2008)

This is wonderful!!! I just love the pics. Thanks so much for sharing. Now I am off to find some of the corsets I saw on it. lol


----------



## olwen (Jul 3, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> That was a very nice. The ladies.... *Snickers*... Oh the effervesce...:wubu:
> Thanks for the link, and* thanks for uhhh.... modeling?* :wubu:



You're welcome.  I love that site, and I love what she's doing. Every pic is BEAUTIFUL. I am glad to be a part of it.


----------



## SilkyAngela (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful work! Amazing shots :smitten:


----------



## chubby_austrian_gal (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG, such beautiful pics!
i like it that you still have to imagine and just see parts of the bodies!
wonderful! Amazing!!!

i just ate about half a pound of chocolate while looking at the photos! :eat2:


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 3, 2008)

I love this site. I'm on there too. A few times.


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 3, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> I love this site. I'm on there too. A few times.



Also guilty. Substantia/bobabe rocks!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

come on, dim girls! who else is an ADIPOSER!?!?!


----------



## Smushygirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Meeee!!!! :bow:


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, this is a site worth going to everyday... I'm bookmarkin' it!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 3, 2008)

Aris - I want to take you up on that offer someday soon.

I'm entirely serious.

It will be epic.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 3, 2008)

Also: I already have ideas...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

to the city... and let's do this...


----------



## James (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 4, 2008)

James said:


>



I need to get a picture taken with my nifty shirt!!! We so flaked on that. I heart my shirt. Plus I love how it makes some people uncomfortable, smile and stare at my ta-ta's all day.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Using our own adipose fat to advance the concept of beauty.
> 
> www.adipositivity.com
> 
> It even has a few shots of moi. Enjoy!



Said it before, will say again, beautiful website in all respects!



James said:


> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a58/slf1981/gorge-james.jpg



... and I gotta get me one of those shirts!


----------



## Carl1h (Jul 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ... and I gotta get me one of those shirts!



The biggest size is 3XL?!?!?! 

Stoopid Cafepress!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 4, 2008)

Carl1h said:


> The biggest size is 3XL?!?!?!
> 
> Stoopid Cafepress!



That's an interesting point Carl... I did find one tee-shirt that went up to 4X, but I'm not sure if it's really a men's design (the upper image) I wonder if they have a design that is not specifically feminine on a standard tee shirt in sizes larger than 3X for men (the lower image tee-shirt seems to be cut specifically for women... and I'm not familiar with the women's sizes compared to the men's sizes...)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 4, 2008)

I love the pictures. They're great! :]


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 6, 2008)

James said:


>



I want that shirt... gimmeh!


----------



## olwen (Jul 6, 2008)

Stan, women's t-shirts usually have smaller arm and are wider in the chest and hips. I never buy women's t-shirts tho because I have big arms. I actually own quite a few sweaters and no button down shirts because of that. I just don't get why designers make larger size tops with tiny arms to begin with. Not all fat folks are shaped with guts bigger than everything else. I always have too much room around the middle and not enough at the arms and neck. Anyway, a ladies t-shirt would probably just be roomier on you than a man's shirt.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 13, 2008)

I've got a new desktop wallpaper! I don't think I'll be changing this one anytime soon. For obvious reasons (it's the law, man) I have done some very tacky black ovals over the nipples. I, of course, have the unrated version on my desktop.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 13, 2008)

One of the coolest people I've ever met.


----------



## KendraLee (Sep 4, 2008)

Just giving this thread a little revival since I now have a couple of my pics on there as well

Thankyou to everyone I met that day, It was a wonderful experience.


----------



## mango (Sep 4, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Just giving this thread a little revival since I now have a couple of my pics on there as well
> 
> Thankyou to everyone I met that day, It was a wonderful experience.



*Hey Kendra...

Look forward to seeing the Adipositivity pics and guessing who is who.


*


----------



## KendraLee (Sep 4, 2008)

mango said:


> *Hey Kendra...
> 
> Look forward to seeing the Adipositivity pics and guessing who is who.
> 
> ...



I dont think mine is too hard to find:blush:


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 4, 2008)

I don't know how much of an undertaking it would be Ms. J, but will individual prints be available sometime? I completely adore that hailing a cab one!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 4, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> I don't know how much of an undertaking it would be Ms. J, but will individual prints be available sometime? I completely adore that hailing a cab one!



I think you can just save the pic and have that printed out at your nearest Kinko's. 
Worth a shot!
Thanks for the props, I'm just doing my little part to advance the cause.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Sep 4, 2008)

I would love to do some free movie editing and work for Adipositivity. I love the art there. It inspires me to create my own stuff! 

That and the curves are so irresistible!


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 4, 2008)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> I think you can just save the pic and have that printed out at your nearest Kinko's.
> Worth a shot!
> Thanks for the props, I'm just doing my little part to advance the cause.



Well, I didn't know if that was kosher, also I was thinking of poster size.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 5, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> Well, I didn't know if that was kosher, also I was thinking of poster size.



If you want to make that shot poster size, send it to me, and I will sign it for you.:bow:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 5, 2008)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> I would love to do some free movie editing and work for Adipositivity. I love the art there. It inspires me to create my own stuff!
> 
> That and the curves are so irresistible!



I would recommend contact Substantia Jones and offer your services. She is a wonderful woman and I am glad to be her friend and a part of one of the many girls who share their beauty on this site.


----------



## squidgemonster (Sep 5, 2008)

I took some fantastic and very sensual pics of my SSBBW GF when she still weighed over 500 ,unfortunately she would dump me if I posted them here,as her self confidence is not good like most of you here,but Im very proud of her,but I look at them and think WOW as she has the prettiest face Ive kissed and the biggest belly I have squidged by far,I can squidge it with my knees when we are standing,and im only 2 inches taller than she is. hope we are together again soon I miss her so much .


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 18, 2008)

As I promised, I am sending out a poster to Littleghost, here are the pics to prove it. 

View attachment Picture 235.jpg


View attachment Picture 240.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Sep 18, 2008)

I must admit, the latest shot is one of my very favorites!


----------



## Littleghost (Sep 24, 2008)

Ms. J is the bestest! This one's goin' right on the FA wall of pride.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 24, 2008)

Aw, dude, you stole my idea! Well, actually I was gonna make a book... lol


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Sep 25, 2008)

Littleghost said:


> Ms. J is the bestest! This one's goin' right on the FA wall of pride.



Awesome!!! I showed it around to my roommates and they got a kick out of it. I have a fan!! YAY!!!


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

Ms, J, you're nothing short of absolutely amazing!


----------



## Ben from England (Sep 25, 2008)

God I love this site. If anything exemplified my definition of effective activism, it's adipositivity. It's not too overt, avoids being defensive or preachy, and is the kind of smart, provocative work that I think really changes the way people look at fat. I show everyone that asks what the whole fat acceptance movement thing is about this site. 

There is a sense of humor and integrity about the work that just oozes confidence. Great idea. 

Some of my favorites (alongside Ms. J's of course):

http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/304737
http://adipositivity.my-expressions.com/archives/9478_1745602162/307563


----------



## KendraLee (Sep 25, 2008)

Exactly what I think too Ben and why I decided to pose.

And its quite the compliment that one of mine is one of your faves. Thankyou



Ben from England said:


> God I love this site. If anything exemplified my definition of effective activism, it's adipositivity. It's not too overt, avoids being defensive or preachy, and is the kind of smart, provocative work that I think really changes the way people look at fat. I show everyone that asks what the whole fat acceptance movement thing is about this site.
> 
> There is a sense of humor and integrity about the work that just oozes confidence. Great idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

imfree said:


> Ms, J, you're nothing short of absolutely amazing!



I'll add, as much as your picture is a treat for my eyes,
the intelligence, wit, spirit, and character I see in your
writing, Ms. J, is even more of a treat for my mind!


----------



## Filly (Sep 26, 2008)

i really like the adipositivity site. Sofisticated, simple and effective. Very impressed. Almost makes me want to have pics taken!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Sep 27, 2008)

this is one of my faves... 

View attachment adilegs (2).jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 27, 2008)

Will there be adipositivity photo ops at the NJ bash???


----------

